# Greetings



## smck (Jul 30, 2006)

Just a quick post to say Hi to the forum members. Have been interested in piston engined warbirds since early WWII. Now build (almost) Scale flying models. At present have three Spits, one Hurri, one FW190 and one small bf109.

Stuart


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 30, 2006)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 30, 2006)

hi there and welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2006)

Hallo Smck !!!
Nice to read you.


----------

